# Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch



## michag (5. Okt. 2009)

Hallo,nun werde ich doch meinen Teichumbau starten. Es soll doch ein Koiteich werden........ unter anderem dann in Schwerkraft mit Fliesfilter und  Lava- graben.morgen wird ein IH im Schuppen aufgebaut.ca 2x2x1m,dort bleiben dann meine Koi den ganzen Winter bis zum Frühjahr........hoffe dann ist der Umbau fertig !Der neue Teich wird dann ca.50 bis 60cm aufgemauert,ist Zusand jetzt ca 1-1,10m.......so komme ich ca. auf 1,60m.Der Teich bekommt dann auch eine Dämmung und neue Folie Polyethylen.Die Fläche wird dann ca 9x4= 36QM x1,60m tiefe  der Lava graben ca 6x1,20 xca 80cm höhe.
Hoffe meine Koi überleben die Umsiedlung.........das IH wird mit dem alten Teichwasser erst mal befüllt,und ein Filter wird angeschlossen.Nach ca.1 Woche setze ich dann 2 Koi ein,hoffe sie können auch etwas Biologie aufbauen.Wasser werde ich dann evtl. teilweise jeden Tag wechseln.Hoffe dann können die restlichen 8 Koi auch einziehen.Danach wird das Wasser schrittweise erwärmt ( Heizung im Schuppen ) .Werde weiter berichten  
PS: Schrittweise werde Ich dann meine alten Sachen ca 1 Jahr alt verkaufen,siehe Profil


----------



## Dodi (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha!

Dann drück ich Dir und den Koi schon mal die Daumen, das alles gutgeht! :beeten
Auf wieviel Grad willst Du die IH erwärmen?

Viel Erfolg bei Deinem Vorhaben.


----------



## michag (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Dodi,wollte dann Schrittweise auf 18 Grad oder so der Teich hat jetzt 14 Grad


----------



## Olli.P (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Micha,

von der PE Folie würde ich pers. abraten. :beeten

Die lässt sich besonders schwer verlegen, glaub mir.....

Wir hatten ja vorher selber 1,5mm PE Folie im Hauptteich und sind nun froh, das sie raus ist..


----------



## michag (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Olaf,die Folie lasse ich von einer Firma verlegen und schweißen siehe Koi Kurier Ausgabe 61


----------



## Dodi (5. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Micha,

gute Temperatur 18° - dann fressen die Jungs noch recht gut und das Immunsystem funzt auch noch! 

Kann ja wohl nix schiefgehen!


----------



## michag (7. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

So gestern habe ich das IH im Schuppen aufgestellt.Es sind ca. 2300 liter aus dem Teich gepumpt. ...neue Pumpe und Filter angeschlossen. Aus meinem Filter vom Teich habe ich einiges Filtermaterial in den IH Filter eingebracht und noch etwas Starterbak.Das Wasser hat ca 13-14 Grad im moment.2 Koi größere ca 40cm habe ich auch schon drin.Werde noch ca.3 Wochen warten bis der Filter sich etwas eingelaufen hat..........dann können die restlichen 8 Koi ins IH umziehen.Hoffe das mein Komplett-Umbau bis zum Frühjahr dann fertig ist..Bilder werde ic am WE.machen
Hoffe es regnet nicht so viel :beeten


----------



## koikochi (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo
Ich kann dir wiederum die Pe Folie empfehlen.
Habe ich selber bei mir drin ( 2,5mm ) Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite.
Gruß Karsten


----------



## koifischfan (11. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



> Der neue Teich wird dann ca.50 bis 60cm aufgemauert,ist Zusand jetzt ca 1-1,10m.......so komme ich ca. auf 1,60m.


Zählt das im Winter trotzdem als Tiefe. Die obersten 50-60cm kann der Frost sogar seitlich und von oben angreifen.


----------



## michag (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Koifischfan,cooler Name ?

denke schon es wird ca 30-35cm stark die Mauer Inklusive Dämmung......sollte dann OK sein.

Hier noch die Fotos vom IH.Werte bis jetzt OK .....in ca. 1 Woche kommen die restlichen ins IH.Dann kann es draussen richtig los gehen


----------



## michag (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi wollte mal fragen ob jemand Erfahrung hat:möchte eine Panzerscheibe in bzw.amTeich in der aufmauerung einbauen .Die Scheibe ist ca 1,75x0,94x4cm stark,Teich wird aufgemauert und es kommt Folie rein,diese müsste mit einem Edelstahlrahmen verschweißt werden,anschließend würde ich die Scheibe einkleben.


----------



## Dodi (13. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha,

schreib mal dem Boldi/Martin 'ne PN, falls er dies hier nicht liest.
Der hat eine Scheibe in seinen Teich mit integriert.


----------



## michag (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Dodi,danke für die Info......habe soeben eine Mail verschickt........bald können alle Fische in das IH einziehen..........dann geht es los.Der neue Filter Smardpond 800 S wird nächste Wöche aus der Schweiz geliefert.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



michag schrieb:


> .Der neue Filter Smardpond 800 S wird nächste Wöche aus der Schweiz geliefert.



Prima, dass freut mich noch jemanden hier zu haben der auch mit Vlies filtert.
Ich hoffe du hast den neuen Preis bezahlt ?


----------



## michag (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Prima, dass freut mich noch jemanden hier zu haben der auch mit Vlies filtert.
> Ich hoffe du hast den neuen Preis bezahlt ?



morjen Uwe, ja klar komplett mit Biowanne und dem passenden Tauch UV-C
und Einbauset mit Schutzdeckel


----------



## michag (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

So der neue Filter mit Zubehör und Tauch UVC ist da.Alle Fische sind ins IH eingezogen.....Wasser bis auf Nitrit-Wet 0,05 stabil.....Wasserwechsel ca 500 Liter jede Woche  Wasser temp.jetzt bei 16 Grad steigend.Die Umbauarbeiten haben auch begonnen.


----------



## michag (21. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Jo nun ist Winterpause......haben aber noch viel geschafft .Im IH ist jetzt alles OK und die Koi sind schön am Fressen ( jeden 2 Tag )Leider ist der Winter zu schnell gekommen ,konnten die Folie nicht mehr verlegen und Schweissen.Steine für den Teich sind auch angekommen.......schöne Brocken.........das wird noch sehr schwierig ,sie auf die Podeste zuplatzieren gewicht pro Stein ca 500-800 KG.Der Teich ist jetzt ca 1,70m tief gesamt ca Wasser ca 45-50 tausend Liter,mal sehen was in den Lavagraben passt.hier mal ein paar Bilder


----------



## rainthanner (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo, 

das wird ein schöner Teich. 
Denk auch dran, die Wände zu dämmen. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## michag (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



rainthanner schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das wird ein schöner Teich.
> Denk auch dran, die Wände zu dämmen.
> ...


Hallo Rainer,ja der Teich hat auch schon eine Dämmung ringsum........und das Filterhaus auch.Werde mal in meinem Garten fahren und noch Aktuellere Fotos machen.Der Fliesfilter ist auch schon teilweise angeschlossen.Also bis bald


----------



## michag (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

So war mal im Garten und habe neue Fotos geschossen ....Dämmung 60mm stark , gedübelt und ein Gewebe eingespachtelt, ist Komplett fertig............wo der Schwarze Blocker gestrichen ist, kommt das Erdreich hin bzw zum Filterhaus der Lavagraben


----------



## rainthanner (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



wirklich gut. 







Schon erstaunlich, wie sich die Art des Teichbaus in den letzten 3-4 Jahren verändert hat. 
Hätte mir damals jemand erzählt, ich solle die Teichwände dämmen;  Ich hätte ihn  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Koi-Uwe (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo,
ich denke auch mit dem Teich und der Filterung wirst du viel Freude haben  Besser einmal richtig und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Olli.P (28. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi,



> Besser einmal richtig und Ruhe ist.




Und was macht ihr dann mit der ganzen Freizeit 

Immer nur am Teich sitzen wird früher oder später auch langweilig.........


----------



## michag (3. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Olli,na bei mir wird ja noch Baustelle sein.............denke werde evtl 2011 fertig........und dann habe ich wieder neue Ideen 

PS: neue Koi habe ich auch schon bei meinem Händler ausgesucht......hoffe sie können im Mai/Juni in ihr neues zuhause einziehen !!


----------



## Michael85 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo,

ich besitze zwar selbst nicht einen so großen Teich, habe diesen Beitrag dennoch aufmerksam verfolgt. Würde mich mal über aktuelle Bilder freuen vor allem wie du die Technik mit eingebaut hast.

Gruß Michael


----------



## michag (21. März 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Michael,
daa WETTER das WETTER..........leider bin ich noch nicht weiter,aber in dem gemauerten Haus kommt die gesamte Technik rein ,Filter ,UVC,Luftpumpe, Steuer-Computer u.s.w.Denke nächste Woche geht es weiter..........dann gibt es auch neue Bilder.


----------



## michag (21. März 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Micha das wird das Filterhaus 
Rohre 110er Bodenablauf und Skimmer


----------



## michag (31. März 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

 So mal ein kleines Update seit gestern ist der Lavagraben mit PVC-Folie ausgeschlagen und verschweißt mit Extruder,evtl wird heute der Teich auch komplett fertig.............dann heißt es Wasser Marsch.Wasserprobe bis nach Ostern.Der Smardpond ist auch angeschlossen.Nach bestandener Wasserprobe muss das Wasser aus dem Lavagraben wieder raus.Puh dann heißt es Schippen...denke ca 8-9 QM³ Lavasteine einbringen.Anschließend wieder Wasser rein .Ich denke es werden ca.38.000 bis 43.000 Liter Wasser  Das Filterhaus bekommt morgen auch sein Dach-Pultdach mit Begrünung


----------



## michag (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Halloooooooooo ,leider ist das Dach noch nicht drauf..........Dachdecker abgesagt :evil
aber Folie ist drin. Wasser go beim Lavagraben waren es 8m³ Wasser bis zur Kante.


----------



## michag (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

so nun sind ca 31 m³ Wasser drin,aber bis zum Überlauf fehlen noch ca 60cm 
Die Podeste hat der Folienfritze gut hinbekommen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Klasse Micha 

Gefällt mir richtig gut


----------



## michag (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Danke Uwe,leider ist der Teich nicht dicht :evil
Die Naht wurde zwar angeschliffen............aber nicht komplett verschweißt.Also ca  23m³ Wasser wieder raus . Bin gespannt Mittwoch soll es ja dann wieder neu gefüllt werden.


----------



## Testpilot (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Schönes Projekt!!

scheixxe, das kenn ich. Ich habe auch mal dank einem leckenden Zugschieber die ganze Suppe wieder auspumpen dürfen :evil
Bei mir waren es nur 16m³  war zum Glück noch nicht ganz voll

Kopf hoch!!


----------



## michag (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Jo Timo könnte,        Glück das ich es nicht geschafft habe bis zum Endstand zukommen,denke werden noch 10-12m³ dann mehr.Aber meine ganze Planung ist im A....h
Freitag sollte der Kran kommen und die großen Steine platzieren..........das wird nichts .Ich möchte das Wasser ca 4-5 Tage stehen lassen,ob wirklich alles dicht ist.Wieder eine Woche weg.....war schon so ein S......winter.


----------



## Dodi (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha,

wie ärgerlich! 
Nun biste schon so weit, und es geht erstmal doch nicht weiter. 

Aber: alles in allem ein tolles Projekt! 

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, das das die einzige Leckage war! :beten


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Mensch Micha,
das ist ja Megablöd 

Aber besser jetzt als in einem halben Jahr


----------



## michag (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo ,so der zweite Versuch  Folie dicht seit gestern sind bis zum Überlauf 32m³ drin,fehlen noch ca 3-4m³ bis der Endstand erreicht ist.

   


Das Filterhaus hat jetzt auch ein Dach drauf  ist auch schon schön grün 

     

mit dem Lavagraben habe ich auch begonnen....aber schaut selbst,tja nur noch ca 8m³ Lava waschen und dann rein.........achso der Lavagraben bekommt dann ja auch noch Wasser


----------



## mein-garten-online (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo,
sieht gut aus. Kannst du mir verraten wo man diese weißen Gitter her bekommt? Will meinen Filter erweitern und suche so etwas.
Danke!


----------



## michag (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo mein Garten ,ja kann ich schau mal bei   Schuhkoi.de


----------



## Testpilot (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Zur Not kann man auch unter Wasser noch leckagen verkleben. Ist zwar nicht so toll aber 
wenns undicht ist kann man nichts machen. Also Steine rein und entspannen 
wird schon schiefgehen.


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



michag schrieb:


> Hallo mein Garten ,ja kann ich schau mal bei   Schuhkoi.de



Hallo Michag,

geht es nicht ein bisschen genauer - davon abgesehen, dass es schuhkoi.de nicht gibt. Ein direkter Link zum Produkt wäre schön, denn ein Anfänger, der nicht weiß, wie das Produkt denn nun genau heißt, sucht sich doch einen Wolf.


----------



## heiti (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallöchen zusammen,

ein klein wenig Licht kann ich da schon rein bringen...

Es ist wahrscheinlich die Seite www.schukoi.de gemeint. Allerdings muss ich Christine recht geben, da ich dort zwar gesucht habe, aber diese "Unterlagen" auch nicht gefunden habe. 

Wüsste auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, nach welchem Schlagwort ich auf deren Seite suchen sollte...


----------



## michag (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Sorry Christiane  hier der link

http://www.schukoi.de/[/url

Zubehör Filter


----------



## Christine (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ein direkter Link zum Produkt wäre schön, denn ein Anfänger, der nicht weiß, wie das Produkt denn nun genau heißt, sucht sich doch einen Wolf.



 Kuckuck


----------



## Dodi (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Nabend!

Da diese - ich sag mal "Teile" - in jedem Shop anders heißen, hab ich sie bei Schukoi auch ned gefunden.

In Unna hab ich jedoch Filtermedienauflagen gefunden, die habe ich auch selber im Einsatz. Diese sogenannten Bodenplatten sind aus flexiblerem Plastik, wesentlich stabiler und brechen nicht so leicht wie die anderen zuvor gezeigten aus dem weißen Plastik.

Diese Bodenplatten kann ich nur empfehlen, lassen sich auch gut zuschneiden und zusammenstecken, damit alles stabil hält!


----------



## michag (12. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Dodi,

ja da haste recht,aber wie man auf dem Foto sieht habe ich die schwarzen sowie dadrüber die weißen,damit das Lava nicht durch die großen maschen fällt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (15. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Menno 

Warum dauert das denn alles so lange


----------



## michag (16. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

@ Uwe wieso sind doch erst 6-7  Monate


----------



## Kaje (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha!


Riesen Kompliment für Deinen Umbau! 
Darf ich mal nachfragen, was dies gekostet hat, die Folie faltenfrei verlegen zu lassen?!

Gruß
Jens


----------



## michag (20. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Jens,leider nicht ganz billig ca 5000 € aber jetzt habe ich dann auch Ruhe


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Micha 

was machen die Arbeiten am Teich ? Läuft der Filter schon ?


----------



## michag (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Uwe,gestern war der Start,der Filter lief ca 30 min.und dann  Filteranschluss / Bodenablauf undicht. Verschraubung zwischen Edelstahlfilter und Verschraubung........da ich aber meinen Anschluss Lavagraben / Teich mit einer  10cm starke Schieferplatte verklebt hatte 4 Kartuschen Innotec .............hatte ich kein Innotec mehr.....und auf einem Sonntag sieht das schlecht aus.Werde heute einen neuen Versuch STARTEN


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Wie kann das denn da undicht sein, hast du den Dichtring vergessen


----------



## michag (27. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Uwe, nee nee der Dichtring war etwas verrutscht bzw.leicht eingerissen :evil.
muß also nochmal ran :shock Habe aber den Filter mal 12 Std.laufen lassen ........Fließverbrauch ca 70cm.Werde weiter berichten.


----------



## michag (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Update,der Filter läuft seit drei Tagen  Vliesverbrauch ca 5m  


Der Luftverteiler funz.auch Super  Sichttiefe bis zum Grund 1,70m aber noch etwas Trübe.

Die ersten 6 Koi aus dem IH sind auch schon eingezogen.......... nach 1 Std im Wasser kamen sie schon mal Fressen


----------



## michag (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Pflanzen sind nun auch schon einige im Lavagraben.Leider ist das Wasser noch sehr kalt 12 Grad:evil..............wollte meine neuen Koi erst bei ca 18 Grad einsetzen......also noch warten


----------



## michag (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

WOW Steine liegen im Wasser   und im Garten geht es auch Schrittweise mit den Brocken weiter :smoki.Der erste Schlitzahorn ist auch schon angekommen


----------



## Dodi (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha,

das sind ja echt gewaltige Brocken! 
Sind die mit einem Kran o.ä. hineingehievt worden?

Dein Teich hat sich ja schon gut entwickelt.


----------



## michag (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

morgenDodi,
nee ,nee,das war MAN-POWER vier -Mann und dann los .Die Steine im Teich auf den Podesten haben im Schnitt 400 KG pro Stein gewogen   Die ganz großen Teile im Garten sogar ca. 600 KG  :shock


----------



## michag (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

1 Doitsu Ochiba Züchter Watanabe jetzt 37cm
1 Doitsu Kajaku Züchter Watanabe  jetzt 38cm 
1 Doitsu Yamabuki Züchter Watanabe jetzt 44 cm
1 Karashigoi  Züchter Watanabe  jetzt  55cm

sind schon mal EINGEZOGEN ............nächste Woche kommen wieder einige dazu


----------



## michag (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

achso im Garten ist es auch etwas weitergegangen Filterhaus schon mal schwarz gestrichen.:shock......kommen ja noch Bambusstangen angeschraubt:__ nase...... ..Garten auch schon mal umgegraben


----------



## Digicat (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Servus Micha



Gewaltig, was Ihr geleistet habt 

Schaut super aus


----------



## Kaje (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha!

Super und gefällt mir gut! - Kannst Du hier mal mehr Fotos von Deinem neuen Becken ansich und wie es generell außenrum aussieht hier reinstellen?

bin neugierig


----------



## michag (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Kaje,hm sind doch schon viele Bilder..........der Teich aussen hat eine Dämmung und ist grob gespachtelt.Was aus dem Erdreich schaut wird noch mit Naturstein -Stab verkleidet.....evtl die Randabdeckung schwarzer Schiefer oder auch ein brauner Naturstein.Habe aber noch keine Muster erhalten.............vor 4 Wochen bestellt :evil


----------



## Dodi (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Micha,

schöne Fische hast Du Dir zugelegt! 

Der Lohn für die viele Arbeit mit dem Teich: sie werden es Dir danken und handzahm werden!


----------



## michag (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

morjen

@Dodi jo DANKE   kommen ja noch mehr :smoki

gestern ist meine Dame Ginrin Showa etwas zugelegt ca 72cm und ein Mann Kokaku  65cm EINGZOGEN


----------



## Koi-Uwe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Klasse Koi Micha


----------



## michag (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

@Uwe Danke ,Danke die farben müssten bei etwas Sonne noch besser kommen........besonders mein Yami .......aber schon schon gelb ........sonst alles bestens ............leider PH Wert noch etwas hoch:evil


----------



## michag (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

so gestern ist wieder ein neuer Mann 67cm groß eingezogen 


und die neue Laichschnur hängt auch schon voll


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Wow,
da hast du aber echte Schmuckstücke im Teich 

Und schmeiß ja den Laich raus, ich denke mal die Belastung kann dein Teich im Moment gar nicht gebrauchen 


Ist das ein Yamatonishiki oder ein Hariwake ?


----------



## michag (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

@ Uwe ja es ist ein Yamatonishiki   ist schon ein tolles Kerlchen. Hm mit dem Laich ging Ruck -Zuck Laichschnur eingehangen und den nächsten morgen waren die gesamten            ( 2 Stck ) voll . Schade das es so kalt noch Nachts wird ,mein Teich hat im Schnitt nur 16-17 Grad.Die Werte sind sonst OK ausser PH -7,3 - 7,8 ..........wird auch noch.Nächste Woche kommen ja noch einige Koi in Ihr neues Reich.1x Sanke männlich 3 Jahre 49cm
1x Ginrin Shiro Utsuri weiblich 3 Jahre 44cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Was ist denn mit deinem PH-Wert ? Ist doch Super 


Mein Händler bekommt mitte Juni nochmal eine Lieferung, man man man, da sind schon ein paar tolle dabei :smoki
Darf ich gar nicht hinfahren, der hier z.B. http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/ShopTextMedia/img_1935.jpg

oder

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/ShopTextMedia/img_0586.jpg

oder

http://www.koizentrum-laatzen.de/Media/Shop/ShopTextMedia/img_0531.jpg


----------



## Kaje (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*



Koi-Uwe schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit deinem PH-Wert ? Ist doch Super
> 
> 
> Mein Händler bekommt mitte Juni nochmal eine Lieferung, man man man, da sind schon ein paar tolle dabei :smoki
> ...




Hallo Uwe.. Der hätte es mir auch angetan..Der Hammer!


----------



## michag (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

kann mich Jens nur anschliessen,aber habe ja auch noch 4 Sahnestücke beim Händler rumpaddeln..........für diese Jahr dann erstmal Schluss.
Will ja auch noch Ende 2010 nach Japan Koi-Kaufen  

PS : @ Uwe PH 7.0 -7.3 würde ich besser finden.


----------



## michag (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Update so am Samstag sind wieder mal ein Japaner Doitsu Sanke 3 Jahre  44cm und eine Japanerin Ginrin Shiro Utsuri 3 Jahre 47cm ins neue Reich eingezogen.Am Filterhaus habe ich auch etwas weiter gemacht.


----------



## michag (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Update so die Bambus hütte  ( Filterhaus) ist fertig,Rollrasen liegt auch schon...einige Planzen am Teich werden erst nächste Woche geliefert....eine Pflanzinsel haben die Japaner auch bekommen


----------



## Spoony (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Habe gerade den ganzen Thread regelrecht verschlungen. Fantastisch, was ihr da geleistet habt! Sieht wirklich gigantisch aus!


----------



## rainthanner (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Micha, 


Prima. 
Das ist alles sehr, sehr schön geworden. 


Gruß Rainer


----------



## michag (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

jo Danke,bin ja leider immer noch nicht fertig . Umrandung ,Abdeckung und ein paar Granitfelsen fehlen noch.Der Edelstahlwasserfall muss auch noch verkleidet werden.Am Samstag werde ich mein Sanke männlich 3 Jahre 50 cm und meinen Ginrin  Ki-Utsuri 2Jahre ca 44cm vom Händler abholen.Mein Wasser hat eine temp von 25 Grad ,habe jetzt mal ein Sonnensegel provisorisch installiert.SONNENRBAND hat die Dame


----------



## michag (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

So war am Samstag mein Sanke abholen ,wow er ist jetzt 54cm der junge  meine Dame Shiro Utsuri sieht auch schon wieder besser aus ......................das Sonnensegel hat was gebracht.Die Fotos sind nicht so gut...............Wasserwechsel ca 7 m³


----------



## michag (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

War am letzten WE mal einige Algen vom BA entfernen.Wasser hatte schöne 24 Grad


----------



## michag (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Pflanzen wurden am 08.05.2010 im Lavagraben gesetzt.

 


Das ist der Lavagraben am 24.07.2010 denke nach ca 2,5 Monaten nicht schlecht es wird langsam


----------



## Dodi (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hi Micha,

wow, die Pflanzen haben sich ja schon prächtig entwickelt! 

Haben wohl genug Nährstoffe zum wachsen.


----------



## michag (2. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo Dodi,da haste recht mit den Nährstoffen..............aber die Algen fühlen sich auch wohl :smoki


----------



## michag (13. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hallo ,meine Winterabdeckung bzw.Folientunnel,.............. habe ja nun endlich mein Alugestell fertig........jedenfalls erst mal so das Folie drüber dem Teich und Lavagraben ist. Den Koi s gefällt es auch    Wasser hat 9.8 Grad und etwas zu futtern bekommen sie auch.


----------



## michag (19. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Umbau zum Koiteich nun doch*

Hall ,hier ist mal mein Filterhaus mit FB-Heizung und meiner prov.Wasserheizung .Flow ca 16.000 Liter .Am Flies-Filter kann man auch gut den Filterkuchen sehen.......trotz Winter schön viel Schmodder 
Filterhaus 19,5 + Grad
Wasser     10,4 + Grad
Luft            11,8  - Grad


----------

